# Finally....after so many years....!



## Obesus (Sep 29, 2005)

I got my original user name back after the great password wars at the turn of the Century! LOL I am liberated and in such joy!
Obesus, finally, again! (Deep sigh of relief)
Many thanks to Conrad for going with the new board software,,,I think this will make life better!


----------



## Obesus (Sep 30, 2005)

You can seeeee people and they look nothing like what I ever expected! Who knew??? LOL This is a very interesting experience and I think that it will foster a lot more creative and close-knit community...ga-roooo-vy!


----------



## missaf (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm glad you got your username back!

I'm quite familiar with vBulletin, so this is a nice switch. It's like an old comfy shoe!


----------



## Jeannie (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm glad you got your username back sweet *obesus*!

The best part for me, because I love all of your board names, was seeing you use this little guy!  

Because he just says it so well!


----------



## William (Sep 30, 2005)

Goodbye Password Problems!!!!!!







Jeannie said:


> I'm glad you got your username back sweet *obesus*!
> 
> The best part for me, because I love all of your board names, was seeing you use this little guy!
> 
> Because he just says it so well!


----------



## Jeannie (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey William!! Good to see you man! Haven't seen you around for a long time. Hope you start posting regularly on this board. We've missed you!


----------



## missaf (Sep 30, 2005)

Wow, so many old faces returning!


----------



## Obesus (Sep 30, 2005)

....for years and years...lots of nice people actually interacting a bit and being interesting and mutually supportive at the same time! I think this new format is just peachy! Missaf, Jeannie, William, I am so glad you made it across the "great divide" over into the new world here....I get the sense that this software does give us the ability to be more expressive and to have more fun! I am loving the avatars too..it is so interesting to see how people express themselves. I picked my favorite portrait, taken at the Muddy Waters coffee shop on Tiffany Avenue...by my ex-wife and now business partner, Suzanne. Being Suzi. she gave me one of those..."Here...let me take your picture" looks and before I knew, the camera was out...I was halfway between being my usual Irish cranky self and laughing at the same time....I laugh a lot...despite myself! So I do love this photo...some of the stories about other folks' avatars would be interesting to hear about...
Obesus, aka Hyperphage, The Rev and a few other things ta' boot!


----------



## William (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi Jeannie

It was weird my password only worked on the Weight Board!!

Well I am back 

William





Jeannie said:


> Hey William!! Good to see you man! Haven't seen you around for a long time. Hope you start posting regularly on this board. We've missed you!


----------



## Emma (Oct 1, 2005)

I'm well chuffed to have my name back.


----------



## Obesus (Oct 1, 2005)

Miss Em....very nice to see you over on the FFA/BHM side...we are a jolly crew over here and rarely have had the kind of sprawling flame wars you see on the other boards. I think that because we are a much smaller community, that we tend to support and look after each other a lot...well, I hope you stay over here and join the fun!
William...I used to post on all four boards and I never did manage to have the same user name on all of them....it was a mess! I remember having to keep passwords and user names on a little notepad file so I could figure it all out. I don't know how many times I would post on the main board and it would block me on all the other boards so I would have to re-do the whole thing! This is such a relief to just have one name across all boards. Well, now if we can just get more folks over here...I just noticed that I haven't seen RV yet...I am sure he will pop up! Alrighty then, folks....have a wunderbar weekend!
Timmy


----------



## Emma (Oct 1, 2005)

It's a lot easier to post on all the boards now, so you may see me contributing to some of yours every now and again


----------

